# Need your help! Please read this and give me some of your ideas orwhat you think id g



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Im currently 16 days late for my period. I've been having pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs/nipples (boobs are deff a bit larger and fuller, also u can see my veins), some nausea (comes and goes), some dizzyness, a great change in servical mucus, bloating and constipation (not all the time), hot flashes or times where i get soooo hot and sometimes dizzy or feel sick and then im fine a few min later, and I've been cranky and moody the past couple days (crying randomly about silly stuff or stress, getting angry or annoyed with stupid little things)... Not to mention just within a month I gained 8 pounds. Ive been around 112 pounds for a good couple years and I never put weight on because I have a small frame. I can eat anything i want and never put anything on. I thought it was very weird that I got on the scale and saw I weighed 120. That was a biggest shock ever. Considering when I was younger I would tried to out weight on and nothing ever happened....I've been also getting negative pregnancy tests, and just recently I got Ovulation tests to see if I could be ovulating this week (says on my period tracker I am) and they have been negative also. I have 1 left and I'm just getting so frustrated on what's going on. The Ovulation tests I got should detect when you're ovulating within 24-48 hrs... And I'm assuming if I was pregnant the OPkS would show a positive within a day or 2 from sitting around (I could be wrong). I keep checking but theyre just staying negatives... The last pregnancy test I took was a couple days ago that was a negative. .. I see all these changes with my body and don't know what the heck is happening. Please respond if you can so I can get some answers. Thank you!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would get a blood test. They are more accurate and you will have a clear answer.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like you're not pregnant and your cycle is just off. Pregnancy tests and OPKs will both go + with a pregnancy. 

If you're trying to get pregnant, go see a doc about your unusual cycles. If you're not trying to get pregnant, also go see a doc to get on a birth prevention plan. 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

